# Odontobrassia Kenneth Bivens 'Santa Barbara'



## e-spice (Jan 19, 2013)

A good growing brassia-type oncidium hybrid. Flowers smell like crocuses to me.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 19, 2013)

So spidery (in a nice way)!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh! That's pretty 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 19, 2013)

It's putting on a very nice display!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 19, 2013)

I like it with the dark sepals and petals and contrasting bright white lip.


----------

